
Amazon is recruiting entrepreneurs to start delivery networks - anastalaz
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/27/amazon-is-recruiting-entrepreneurs-to-start-delivery-networks.html
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
This sounds awful. I have had so much trouble getting packages deceived by
Amazon Logistics. Sometimes they are marked as delivered but not really
delivered. UPS on the other hand does a great job with my packages. If Amazon
has issues with a company they directly control(Amazon Logistics), it is going
to be a nightmare with a bunch of small independent contractors. See also
people’s issues with OnTrac.

~~~
vixen99
Same here. Packet supposedly handed to resident. No, it wasn't! And the
carriers have even left packages on the doorstep (London) on occasion.

------
oceanghost
Because Amazon has decided to leave a profitable business to others?

Or more likely, it's pushing its costs onto others. We call this a "predatory
customer" where I come from.

------
wonder_bread
"Entrepreneurs"

~~~
puramoto
More like franchisees.

